# Bluecatting In The Cold December Ohio Rain



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess this is called paying your dues. Four of us hit the Ohio River on Sunday the 9th of December. The forecast was 70&#37; chance of rain for the entire day. Well.... the chance rain should have been more like 300% with a tsunami warning. When I say it rained I meant it poured! It was sort of funny at one point becasue we saw a wicked rain wall heading right for us. All we could do was say "Oh crap" and get ready for it. When I say "we" I should really say Ryan and I, becasue Mark and his buddy Scott were dry and warm becasue they were hiding under their wussie top. (see pics). Normally, even in the summer or spring it it were raining this hard we would have called it quits, but no.... it's freakin December and we kept fishing in the cold rain. Both boats were relying on the bilege pums to keep the water out. To top it off, we had no real hard hits until thevery end of the day when a dink channel hit one of Mark's rods. I ended up loosing a $60 Richter anchor before we left too.What a day it was. We should have been like the 30,000 people that DIDN'T show up @ Paul Brown Staduim and have stayed home! 

We couldn't wait to get the boats trailed up and head for the warm dry vehicles. On the way home we decided to stop by Wendy's to grab some food. I think we ate them out of food, but get this.... Wendy's had the freakin air conditior on. Yes, it's Decmber 10th and they had the freakin AC on. So it was actually warmer OUTSIDE than it was INSIDE! Again we couldn't wait to get back in the warm vehicles! 

Now for the really great part. On my way home from work TODAY, I realized that I forgot to put the Skipjack and Shad back in the freezer YESTERDAY. Let's just say that my garage, (which is connected to my house) doesn't smell real good. 

Oh well, I guess it's all just paying your dues, right? 

*Here is a picture of the wussie top that Mark and Scott had the luxury of hiding underneath!*










*Here is a picture of what true catfishermen will do when they need to stay warm and dry!*










*No telling what the Ohio can bring your way. I love this picture becasue Mark is no longer warm and dry!* *(He did however save his baot from this big tree that was coming right for them.)*










*Here is a picture of what the boats look like trailered and out of the tsunami.*











*Would I do all this again, just to get skunked????????? You bet I would!!!!!*


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

talk about diehards!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang that looks rough! Seeing things like that make me glad I stoped fishing for the year.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Bryan

You can't catch them from the couch.

If you don't go---you will never know.

Some of our best catches were on nasty nights. More 
than once I have looked at a partner and told him we 
would feel very foolish if we hadn't caught fish!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wussie Top! Rotflmao!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Dang that looks rough! Seeing things like that make me glad I stoped fishing for the year.


Ahh come on! This is the good part of the year! You should come w/ us next time.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Wussie Top?? I sense a bit of jealousy there, eh Bryan.... Something that wont occur for many years for you but as you get older, in theory, you should be getting wiser. 

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

katfish said:


> Bryan
> 
> You can't catch them from the couch.
> 
> ...


Congrats on trying I to have spent toooo many times out fishing when I should have stayed home.Oh well keep after them guys.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hey Robby kinda like the Friday nite when me and mike were under the tarp when the wind was blowing about 40mph, it was raining, and cold! lol...


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

H2O, were you at Tanner's?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Slip, we were Downtown this time around but usually out of Tanners.
Salmonid


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks, try those sunny days, their alot more enjoyable.


----------



## robertmichalovich77 (27 d ago)

sliprig said:


> H2O, were you at Tanner's?


No we weren't.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

robertmichalovich77 said:


> No we weren't.


Ya know this thread is from 2007 don't ya 🤔


----------

